# Paddle Ecuador in November with SWA



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Looking for somewhere warm to paddle now that winter is fast-approaching?

Small World Adventures still has room on 2 trips in November—come while you are still in shape from a summer of paddling!

November 13th-21st Class IV-
Ecuador whitewater kayaking in South America, river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and rafting trips


November 27th-December 5th Solid Class IV
Ecuador whitewater kayaking in South America, river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and rafting trips

Both these trips you’ll want to fly into Quito on the 1st date mentioned, fly home on the last date mentioned and paddle the 7 days in between with us.

On both trips you’ll get an awesome variety of Ecuador’s rivers. You’ll run big volume Amazonian tributaries and low volume, technical creeks pouring off the Andes.
Ecuador is truly a kayaker’s paradise—come see if for yourself!

Contact us for more info 
[email protected]allworldadventures.com
1-800-58-KAYAK
(970) 309-8913

We also have other trips available between Nov. 1st and March 1st, so call us and let us know what kind of trip you want!

Darcy


----------

